# is cropi okay to feed



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

my buddy just gave me some cropi, its a game fish fore those who dont know, and its white meat as well, my question is, is it safe to feed to my piranhas i know its white meat but is it okay, because i dont know if that fish carries that stuff that stunts there growth like some fish carries please give me some feed back


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

just for identification purposes, do you mean crappie??? because thats the whitefish that i would believe your talking about....if it is then the only thing i would be concerned about is that if it came out of a river or lake that might be polluted it is introducing contaminants into your tank.....somebody else prolly has a more definite answer..... Nate


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

not sure what it is so i cant answer yes or know (i assume yes since you said its a whiefish) but anyways freeze all of it before feeding to kill of any possibe things tha could be living in it


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> not sure what it is so i cant answer yes or know (i assume yes since you said its a whiefish) but anyways freeze all of it before feeding to kill of any possibe things tha could be living in it


i dont know if i spelled it right but its a white fish and its fresh water i just want to know if its okay, its already been choped up cleaned and froze is this okay


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I feed live bluegill (same family) to my P's 2 or 3 times a month. they love it. When I first thought of doing this I researched the board under various other common names and fish in the same family, and saw nothing that would imply a hindrance except that could bring in disease/parasites.


----------

